# Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox



## Uziflator (25. Februar 2011)

*Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Ich hab ein Problem viele sehr viele Videos und nur auf Youtube werden grün dargestellt und der Browser reagiert nicht mehr aber der Ton ist da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem besteht nur Mit Firefox, andere Browser bereits getestet.

Hab eine andere Version von FF versucht und den Flashplayer neu installiert.



Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Kommt mir bekannt vor.

Da ist dir der Grafikkartentreiber abgestürzt. Hatte ich auch 1-2 mal. Hoffe mal ein Update des Flash-Players wird das iwann beheben.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Naja hab ich versucht mit einer neuinstallation, hatte die treiberreste vorher entfernt, klappt nicht.  Aber merkwürdiger weise ohne Treiber klappt es.

HD4870 Treiber 11.2  Win7 64 Bit


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Komisch. Vllt. hast du einfach nur dieses Problem.

Youtube-Videos fehlerhaft: So beheben Sie Probleme mit Adobe Flash Player 10.2.152.26 - adobe, flash


----------



## Uziflator (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Ich behaupte mal das Flash Plyer generell ein Probelm hat mit Treibern, von von Fehlerbehebung hält Adobe wohl nich viel.
Flash stürzt öfter ab als irgendwas sonst bei mir.

Danke für die Tipps, immer her damit.


----------



## Uziflator (7. März 2011)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Kleines Problem große Wirkung

Lösung:  Im GPU Treiber einfach bei Video von Custom auf was beliebiges anderes umstellen, schon sind Videos wieder ansehbar.


----------



## BxBender (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Grüne Videos auf Youtube mit Firefox*

Habe den gleichen Murks.
Ne 7950 mit Win 8 x64 und Treiber 13.2 beta 4 und 5 und 13.1 probiert, alles der gleiche Fehler.
Adobe Flash Krams für Firefox auch aktualisiert.
Wo hast du das genau wegbekommen? Hab das auf deutsch.
Im CCC auf Video und was muss da alles eingestellt sein, ich habe mal alles auf Standard zurückgesetzt.
Ich hatte das Grünzeug auch im VLC Player drin.

UPDATE:
Bei mir ist es oft auch so, dass die Videos hier bei PC Games und PCGH in der Webseite eingebunden in SD Auflösung noch ganz normal anfangen.
Wenn man dann aber auf Vollbild oder HD klickt, dann gibts Probleme.
Entweder bleibt das Bild dann stehen udn nur der Sound spielt weier, oder aber der Bildschirm wird grün und der Sound spielt weiter, oder im Schlimmsten Fall habe ich es jetzt bei Full HD sogar, dass ich einen grauen Bildschirm mit lauter Querstreifen (stellenweise orange) erhalte.
Im letzteren Fall ist es auch egal, ob das Video noch in kleiner Ansicht oder Vollbild ist.
Mein Monitor hat 1680x1050. Sonst wurde Full HD aber immer normal an die Videogröße umgerechnet angezeigt.
Das erste und das letzte Problem habe ich übrigens erst seit dem Umstieg auf Win 8 x64.
Die grünen Videosachen hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auch schon mal bei Win 7 x64 und einem älteren AMD Treiber.
Der 13.1 lief aber mit Win 7 ohne Probleme, mit WIn 8 hatte ich aber die Probleme. Der 13.2 beta 4 + 5 halfen auch nichts, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe.

UPDATE2:
Ich glaube ich habs gefunden.
Im CCC unter Flachbildschitm Eigenschaften die Option alternative DVI Modus umgestellt.
Jetzt ging das Umschalten Zischen SD und HD und Vollbild-Webseitenansicht zumindest im Testvideo vom Alien-Spiel.


----------

